# Canine Hip Dysplasia genes identified



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

Canine hip dysplasia genes identified

Thought this might be interesting for breeders and the future of testing in the GSD.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Not particularily good news if you ask me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vandal said:


> Not particularily good news if you ask me.



Why?


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I could see some great genes getting flushed because of the _possibility_ of HD. As with any new tech or ability to predict outcomes the information must be used wisely or systemic damage can occur. Human's track record when dabbling in the matters of omnipotent being is spotty, restraint and care seem to fall to the wayside when such dazzling possibilities present themselves.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

brembo said:


> I could see some great genes getting flushed because of the _possibility_ of HD.


Exactly. Over focus on any one trait causes loss of other equally, and sometimes more important, traits.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

and realistically - I seriously doubt that any significant percentage of dogs are going to test free of that possibility...it is too widespread, too common...Say a good producing female has 50 pups - and 45 pass hip certs, and 40 carry a gene to produce it ....you will throw out most of the next generation even with passing hips....

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Chris Wild said:


> Exactly. Over focus on any one trait causes loss of other equally, and sometimes more important, traits.


Bingo!!


----------



## BlueDogs77 (Dec 20, 2000)

This could lead to some serious genetic bottlenecking if people aren't careful. I know it has already been done at least once in both America and Germany by two studs who were so heavily bred upon; Lance of Fran Jo and Uran v. WildsteigerLand, that in the 1999 edition of The German Shepherd Dog (by Dog Fancy) an article stated, "America and Germany have bred themselves into a corner."

Let's hope history doesn't repeat itself. Sigh...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

IMO it would have to be managed much the way DM should be. Test the dogs, be aware of the results and breed accordingly. Responsible, diligent breeders could put this to good use, but just tossing lines that carry a gene is not in the best interest of the breed.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> IMO it would have to be managed much the way DM should be. Test the dogs, be aware of the results and breed accordingly. Responsible, diligent breeders could put this to good use, but just tossing lines that carry a gene is not in the best interest of the breed.


I agree. I see both sides, but it's possible to still keep the good genetics of temperament and working ability, while reducing the chances of passing the HD gene on. People do it with DM testing, there's no reason it couldn't be done with HD as well.

I can't see any reason a breeder would not want to know it, at least. Might be a way to help breed the HD gene out over the long term or even just reduce it somewhat, and that is never a bad thing.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The hips will improve, but the breed will suffer......you have to breed dogs instead of hips, IMO, with a careful eye on all observeable faults including hips, but not to point of eliminating important lines/dogs because of hips.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I will take a dog with HD any day (in fact, I have!) but the spine, the elbows...


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

cliffson1 said:


> The hips will improve, but the breed will suffer......


 Is that what happened with DM testing?


----------

